# What kind of spider is this?



## Ohno59 (May 4, 2011)

It made a 5 foot web right on our porch over the front steps. Very scary when I walked into it. Then this thing spun down! 
Posionous? Deadly? Dangerous?
These are the only pics I got. Sorry the one is blurry.


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

It's not a black widow or brown recluse, so relax on that issue. Otherwise I don't know what it is. Search for spider pics on internet, I guess.
Spiders creep me out-I'd rather have roaches fall on me than spiders.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks to be one of the orb weaver varieties.


----------

